# My Wife's Titus FCR Initial Build, sorta...



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Howdy All,
Got the frame delivered on Friday afternoon and just started putting shyte on this evening. I say it's an "initial build, sorta" because the wheels and seat and bar and stem are really going on one of my builds. The Titus FCR stands for Full Custom Racer. But it isn't really custom for her since I got it off ebay, but it is pretty dang close. It will have a white SI Gel Flow Diva saddle, a narrower 38 cm carbon bar, Ritchey 90 mm/73 deg stem, white bartape (Fizik faux suede??), possibly a setback post, black Zondas with white limited edition GP4000s, and Chorus 11. 

The frame has almost all the perfect measurements. The total head tube height to the bottom of the stem with the King headset and without spacers is at 7.5 inches. Her current ride has 15 mm of spacers and is about an eight of an inch taller. Her ETT on both bikes are 52.7 cm exactly! Couldn't believe it because the frame was listed as 53 cm. I don't know the seattube angle but with the good old mark2 mod1 eyeball, they look about the same, standard 73 maybe 73.5. I will use a crude angle finder when I can get my hands on one to verify. She may need to swap out the post for a setback one. With all that post showing what is the best setback out there? As much as I LOVE the Thomson straight up post, I HATE the look of their setback post. Any suggestions here???

On the topic of posts, this is the only downside I see on the Titus. It shows A LOT of post but it is still within the "max" line. A concern is can she damage the frame by going over a big pothole with all her weight on the seat??? Will it eventually damage the seatstay juncture over time from repeated small bumps??? 

Anyhow, I took a few photos to give you an idea of what she will look like. Any feedback, positive or negative will be much appreciated.


----------

